# 187 rsms processing time after further doc.



## newmember87 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi, 
I got my nomination approved after 4 months from the lodged date. A week after co asked for indian pcc and afp check. Medical has been completed. Indian pcc and afp both took 3 weeks to be approved. MA forward the pcc to co. I want someone to share their experience. I am wondering how long co will take to grant the visa now?


----------



## rojerron (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi ,
I applied for nomination to DIBP for RSMS (187) on 11 may 2015. Does any one received any response recently. If somebody could share the time frame for the response. that will be help full. thanks.


----------



## rojerron (Feb 20, 2013)

newmember87 said:


> Hi,
> I got my nomination approved after 4 months from the lodged date. A week after co asked for indian pcc and afp check. Medical has been completed. Indian pcc and afp both took 3 weeks to be approved. MA forward the pcc to co. I want someone to share their experience. I am wondering how long co will take to grant the visa now?


Hi,
have you got your visa ?. I am waiting for the response for visa application which is longed on 4th Jully and Nomination on May11th. Thanks please share your experience.


----------



## johnny.b (Jul 3, 2014)

rojerron said:


> Hi,
> have you got your visa ?. I am waiting for the response for visa application which is longed on 4th Jully and Nomination on May11th. Thanks please share your experience.


If you don't mind me asking, what kind of job are you gonna be employed as for RSMS. I'm enquiring in regards to RSMS for a friend of mine who wants to seek RSMS directly.

Regards
Jb


----------



## rojerron (Feb 20, 2013)

johnny.b said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what kind of job are you gonna be employed as for RSMS. I'm enquiring in regards to RSMS for a friend of mine who wants to seek RSMS directly.
> 
> Regards
> Jb


Hi I applied as an Electronics Engineer.


----------



## Yograj (Nov 8, 2015)

rojerron said:


> Hi I applied as an Electronics Engineer.


Hi frds,

Greetings!!

I have one query that I submitted my EOI for 186 and 187. However, I don't have any employers sponsorships. with reference to the the DIBP official website, " If you do not have an employer who will nominate you, you can submit an Expression of Interest (EOI) through SkillSelect. Prospective employers and state and territory governments can then view your details and decide whether to nominate you for skilled migration."


But, when I submitted my EOI it is showing Apply Visa tab against the both Visa class 186 and 187 at mt EOI.

So, I am wondering that I don't have any sponserships how can I apply for this visa?

Kindly suggest!!!!

Regards...


----------

